# sloth appreciation thread



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

You guys all show your appreciation for your favorite poster.






Note: Do not unsticky, I bought this from the store with my uscash. Feel my wrath. :biggrin:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

one thing, how do you find out the thread id?


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

This is hilarious. :laugh: Rep points for you sloth!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Alright its the officially first non-moderator stickied thread ever in basketballboards.net history. First ever purchased from the shop. I'm rich, what ya gonna do about it?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/ushop.php?do=actionhistory&aid=12


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

A decent South American tree-dweller, and one of my top 3 favorite Seven Deadly Sins.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

:allhail: 

I am the red one, you are the purplish blue ones.

*This thread will not only be my appreciation thread where you all show your delight for my greatness, but also in place of a personal forum and more of my personal forum in one thread thing. So all hail me.*


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

All hail sloth

EDDY CURRY IS THE SHIZ


(what a shameless apptempt at rep)


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

I see sloth has found a new way to post pad . . .


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> A decent South American tree-dweller, and one of my top 3 favorite Seven Deadly Sins.


That is a very funny pic!

Sloth, you earned it.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

That is a false picture by tomb :curse: 

I am posting from heaven, my former family had me stuffed!!!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Alright, here is how this thread works. I will create a thread within a thread and we will have thoughtless banter and once the banter dies down, I will create a new thread within a thread.

I have some good stuff in store for this thread, so after we win the championship in June we will still have plenty of discussion.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Thread within a Thread #1

*Classic RunToFreeForFly Series: Jordan and his o* 
_"Exclusive Series within this thread to re-live the greatest RTFFF moments"_

Hello everyone, long time no see.

NBA god = jordan, God+o=Good
o=ring, so, Jordan+ring=good

Jordan is not good if he don't have ring.

Correct or incorrect?

Discuss.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Sloth is da man dewd.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Haha, this is great... nice job sloth!

-Petey


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

sloth is a cool poster. A little extreme, a little insane, a little out of his mind, but very faithful to the best team on the planet. Props.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

This is your answer to a supporting member's personal forum!


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

Great stuff sloth! 

Btw, how did you get so rich, so fast?


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Good stuff sloth! :biggrin: This is definetely a groundbreaking thread in the history of Basketballboards.net. :cheers:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

BBB said:


> Great stuff sloth!
> 
> Btw, how did you get so rich, so fast?


Did some rpg then bet 45,000 on the Pistons.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Sir Patchwork said:


> sloth is a cool poster. A little extreme, a little insane, a little out of his mind, but very faithful to the best team on the planet. Props.


Well said...sloth has definitely come a long way though since first entering the bbb.net domains. He got on my nerves a little at first, but the big lug has definitely grown on me. He's a good man.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Thread within a Thread #2

The Heart and Soul of the Pistons
_"A past article of the greatness of sloth from before the Pistons vs. Lakers series when everyone counted out the Pistons as real competition for the Lakers"_ 

The Pistons have what it takes to be a champion. They are more of an old fashion team. They are not built up on superstars, but are made up of many team players that get along with each other. The Lakers and Pistons are like a bully and a victim. The bully represents the top line of the National Basketball Association, and the victims are the average Joe players of the NBA. The Lakers of course are the Bullies and the Pistons are the Victims. The Lakers think that they can just come in and push around the little Pistons. Unlike most bully-victim
encounters, this will not end as expected. When the Lakers punch the Pistons will punch back and knock the Bully back on his behind. This is not the type of team that you want to mess with, and has to be taken seriously. Unlike the past few NBA Finals Series this one will not be where the Lakers are just the better team and push around the opposing team. The Pistons got this far off of their skill, heart, and knowledge, and they really do not plan on ending their journey here. There are many key factors that will explain the Pistons success and these are Toughness, Desire, Heart, and Strategy.

Heart is an important part of this Pistons team. Even with the same talent but no heart then this team still isn't in the Finals right now. Tayshaun Prince never gave up when it appeared that Reggie Miller would make a super easy lay-up, but that helped the team get to the Finals.

Toughness is another big part of the Pistons team. It appears that this current team is developing off of the old Bad Boys of the 1980's and early 1990's. Dwyane Wade had a monster poster dunk on Jermaine O’Neal that would make the highlight reel. After that dunk, Jermaine O’Neal got soft and moved out of the way on dunks by the Heat and did not go up for blocks. This Pistons team is the opposite as a whole. If Ben Wallace got a monster dunk done on him by Dwyane Wade, he would not back down; he would do just the opposite. Next time Wade would be driving down the lane, he would not be a lunatic and try to hurt Wade, but rather go up and try to smack the guff out of the ball.

Desire is a key component also. They do not give up when they are done and just keep fighting through the pain. They know what they have to do, and their coach is good enough to know what has to be done, and keeps them on track for their goal.

Larry Brown uses strategy in his offense and defensive plays. On Offense he knows what his players can and can’t do. He tries to find a weakness in the defense and will attack it until the other team finds out what the problem is and fixes it. On defense he knows that Shaquille O’Neal will get his points, but he knows that Kobe Bryant is stoppable and his main goal is to try and stop Kobe and the other key players of the Lakers. In Game One the Pistons did a good job shutting down Gary Payton, Karl Malone, and Derek Fisher. Kobe Bryant did not start to hot mostly because of the Pistons defense, but later in the game because of his mass amount of talent was able to get going and make some shots fall. He has many big men on the team. These are Elden Cambell, Rasheed Wallace, Ben Wallace, Mehmet Okur, Corliss Williamson, and Darko Milicic. I do not think that Darko will play unless people are in absolute foul trouble and they just need a big body out there. The way that Larry Brown figures it, is that between those six big men that he has 36 fouls to use on Shaquille O’Neal to help stop him. Also the Pistons finally have a somewhat go to guy. Rip Hamilton has been tearing it up all playoffs long, and is still young and has room to improve. Rasheed Wallace also gives some offensive power back to the Pistons. Team Defense is key and the Pistons do it the best because they are the best team in the NBA and just love playing the game and playing together. Personal glory will not get in the way of this team, and either will the Lakers.

History is on the Pistons side. In the NBA Finals the Pistons have a 7-4 Record against the Lakers. This suggest that do to history that the Pistons will win in 5 games based on the proportional of there all time record to the amount of games that they will win in a seven game series. This is a team that is a very similar to the Bad Boys of the 80’s. Ben Wallace is a lot like Dennis Rodman as they are great defensive players and were both the best rebounders in the league. Isaiah Thomas was a good point guard and Chauncey Billups can look just as good against the poor defense that the Lakers put out. Rip Hamilton is like Joe Dumars, in which they were both shooting guards that were on the rise and busting out to become a star, and both were key contributors to the team.

So when in late June when the Finals is over who will be hoisting up the championship trophy may you ask. The answer is the Detroit Pistons just like back in the 80's. The Lakers are not a true team and does not play like a big happy family but the Pistons do. No one on the team complains about not getting enough playing time, and they just care about team success instead of personal glory. In the eyes of a Pistons player is that if the Team is getting glory then the players that helped make the team what they are must be getting glory to. So whoever you are cheering for, if you’re a Lakers fan or a Pistons fan, Baseball, Football, or Hockey fan, do not count out the Pistons who are the bad boys of the NBA.



*Keep this in mind when you put no credibility in my Bulls finals expectations. Everyone counted a team out that already was in the finals from winning except me and some guy that doesn't post here anymore. Even Pistons fans said they didn't think the Pistons could do it. Well we aren't like that so start believing we will do it now so you don't go in shock when we actually do do it this summer.*


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

Sloth doesn't suck as much as he used to, but I'm set in my ways. F all here.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

9,000


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Hurrah for Sloth!

I gotta admit...you're still BBS to me and will be for quite awhile...


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Oh. My. God.

Sloth....wow...........



This is too funny. Respresenting Wisconsin well, I see.....Good, Good...


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Sloth's theme song.....*

_They call me the sloth
Way down in the ghetto
Italian Spaghetti
Singing falsetto
Sleeping all day
Rip Van Winklin'
Spend my nights in bars
Glasses tinklin'

I'm so bad
He's so nasty
Ain't got no friends
Real outcasty
Stay out of my way
Or you'll end up a cripple
I'll take this piece of paper
And slice you in the nipple

They call me the sloth
Way down in the ghetto
Italian Spaghetti
Singing falsetto
Sleeping all day
Rip Van Winklin'
Spend my nights in bars
Glasses tinklin'_


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

DHarris34Phan said:


> *Sloth's theme song.....*
> 
> _They call me the sloth
> Way down in the ghetto
> ...



He's too young to drink


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Thread within a Thread #3

Which NBA Players Do you know Personally?

For me, Eddy Curry. And I talked to Dwyane Wade a few times a year while he was at Marquette.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

sloth said:


> Thread within a Thread #3
> 
> Which NBA Players Do you know Personally?
> 
> For me, Eddy Curry. And I talked to Dwyane Wade a few times a year while he was at Marquette.



I go to Marquette....

Oooooooo....beat that


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Devin Harris*


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Thread within a thread #4:

Ever wonder how much bandwidth costs?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

i would like to take this opportunity while sloth is offline and in home ec class, or possibly in phys. ed. doing tumbling stuff like his hero... to say...i admire your _chutzpah_ kid...on a certain level, i can appreciate that.



tell eddy we all say hi and get well soon.




:biggrin: :laugh:


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

I have a feeling that this is going to become my favorite thread on this site.


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Thread within a thread #4:
> 
> Ever wonder how much bandwidth costs?


46000 uCash points.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Thread within a Thread #4


Ucash Drive

As you know, recently I lost 44,000 Ucash on the Bulls vs. Heat game. These points are important, I am the Ucash leader for the Bulls board most of the time, I was the only one challenging Petey at the top. All donations appreciated. You will get 25 reps.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

sloth said:


> Thread within a Thread #4
> 
> 
> Ucash Drive
> ...


You are lucky:

1) You are from Wisconsin.
2) I find you humorous.


I donated 500.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

^repped


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

sloth said:


> Thread within a Thread #4
> 
> 
> Ucash Drive
> ...


I would donate money to you, however you have a gambling problem and i cannot support your habit :biggrin:


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Vintage said:


> He's too young to drink


In Wisconsin, such a thing does not exist.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

I donated 100


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Announcement!!!

*Alright, I decided later this year, probaly late may or early june that I will become a supporting member. I got a new job, so I am going to go by my PSP first, and everything I need for that 456is, and then I am going to get a supporting membership at this site. I realize that it is the best for the future of the site. It gives the site time to groom me as an assistant moderator of the forum getting ready for a moderator position when I become 18 in a little over 2 years, and then it sets up the future for possible Community Modertor Positions, and the future owner of the site.....yeah.*


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

sloth said:


> Thread within a Thread #4
> 
> 
> Ucash Drive
> ...


3600.00 points donated to sloth successfully!

I'm not going to drop below 100,000 for you, but looks like BaLLiStiX17 knows how to wager... 180,000+.

Enjoy!

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

sloth said:


> Announcement!!!
> 
> *Alright, I decided later this year, probaly late may or early june that I will become a supporting member. I got a new job, so I am going to go by my PSP first, and everything I need for that 456is, and then I am going to get a supporting membership at this site. I realize that it is the best for the future of the site. It gives the site time to groom me as an assistant moderator of the forum getting ready for a moderator position when I become 18 in a little over 2 years, and then it sets up the future for possible Community Modertor Positions, and the future owner of the site.....yeah.*


LOL, yeah become an SM, you can be an assistant moderator of my personal forum!

-Petey


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

This thread rocks. But sloth you raen't the only one who knew the Pistons would beat the Lakers in the Finals.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Uh-oh. He is after my job... lol


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

sloth said:


> Announcement!!!
> 
> *Alright, I decided later this year, probaly late may or early june that I will become a supporting member. I got a new job, so I am going to go by my PSP first, and everything I need for that 456is, and then I am going to get a supporting membership at this site. I realize that it is the best for the future of the site. It gives the site time to groom me as an assistant moderator of the forum getting ready for a moderator position when I become 18 in a little over 2 years, and then it sets up the future for possible Community Modertor Positions, and the future owner of the site.....yeah.*


Whoo-Hoo! With this news, I've contacted my broker and finally signed a deal on that condo in Naples, Fl. Let me know when you are going to hit our Paypal link so I can set a closing date.




Seriously, thanks, in advance, for your support.


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

Just thought I'd pop in and show a little love for my boy sloth!

Keep up the good work, young'n. And keep pushing for that Eddy Curry jersey you were talking about.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Wow sloth you are rich, hook me up with some of those points.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Turkish Delight said:


> Wow sloth you are rich, hook me up with some of those points.


I only got 700ish, my gambling problem got the best of me.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Thread Within A Thread #5

2003 Bulls Summer Dunk Contests

Well being the insider with Eddy Curry that I am, I have heard storys about what has gone on with this team. Well back during the summer the three participated in three seperate dunk contests, the Kansas, Mich. St., and Austin Peay alumni dunk contests. Well Kirk did a bounce off the backboard 360 clockwise windmill on day 1 of the dunk contest. People liked it overall at the judges at that dunk contest. Well then, Jamal Crawford did a off the backboard 360 clockwise windmill in his alumni dunk contest. The crowd loved it. Trenton Hassell bounced the ball off of his knuckle grabbed it and threw it down. So then after reading the papers, Kirk exclaimed, "Jamal stole my dunk....". So Jamal agreed to change his key dunk.

So on day 2 of their dunk contests, Jamal went and bounced the ball off his knuckle and grabbed it and threw it down. So then Kirk did the same dunk and got eliminated. And Jamal got boos for the dunk and was also eliminated. While Trenton did the same dunk and was still able to go on because one guy missed his dunk, the other guy only could do a layup, and the other finalist was a good dunker. So then when Trenton read the paper and read about Jamal's dunk, he yelled "thats my move!!!"

So on day 3, Trenton did an off the backboard, 360 COUNTERclockwise dunk windmill. The crowd loved it. But wait, Trenton was disqualified from the competition for having noted on how to do this dunk on the jumbotron. He tried to hide it by stripping his shorts off and doing the crazy dance, but the judges still glanced at the jumbotron before the notes got taken down.

So now in practice Jalen Rose acts all cool, so during practice he uses Kirk as a prop for one of his dunks. Kirk is right behind the freethrow line. Jalen runs up and stops short of the freethrow line, plants his hand on Kirk's face and does a flip into a dunk. Jerry Reindsorf gets up from the luxury box and yells "thats my move!!!"


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*People Against Our Thread*

mizenkay, remlover, RP McMurphy, Sir Patchwork, Theo!, TomBoerwinkle#1, Wynn

Theo and RP McMurphy votes voided.


looks like things are done here in 3 days.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

My vote is not void  It counts


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

sloth said:


> *People Against Our Thread*
> 
> mizenkay, remlover, RP McMurphy, Sir Patchwork, Theo!, TomBoerwinkle#1, Wynn
> 
> ...


Seems a little unfair to just void votes based on random decisions of the person who was voted against...


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Wynn said:


> Seems a little unfair to just void votes based on random decisions of the person who was voted against...


no, they aren't part of the Bulls community. Its a decision about something in the community, therefore the community should be the one who votes.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

More past greatness from Sloth, we don't want to lose this.

Playoffs?!? Who said anything about playoffs?!?

The Bulls are on a 5-0 win streak, and are one of the hottest teams in the league. With a win against Philidalphia last night in a stunning blowout, partnered up by a subsequent loss by the Celtics, the Bulls have moved up to 8th place in the Eastern Conference, if the season ended today the Bulls would be in the playoffs. Coming into today (January 13, 2005) the Bulls are one game behind the New York Knicks, two games behind the Indiana Pacers, and 3 1/2 games behind the Orlando Magic.

With a favorable schedule for the rest of January, and a great schedule team for a team fighting for playoff position, it almost feels inevitable that the Bulls will be in the playoffs, and it become more and more likely, every day that the Bulls will have a top 5 seeding in the 2005 playoffs, if their level of play keeps up. This team has four games left to play against Atlanta, four games left against Charlotte, and one game left against the New Orleans Hornets.

We are currently 15-18. I think against the New Orleans, Charlotte, and Atlanta trio, the Bulls will go 7-2. Lets add that to the Bulls win total.

The Bulls record is now 22-20 after those games.

Now lets take a look at teams that we will be fighting for playoff position for. We have the following amount of games against those:

4 Games against New York
3 Games against Boston
2 Games against Washington
2 Games against Orlando
2 Games against New Jersey
1 Game against Philidalphia
2 Games agaisnt Indiana

In these games I predice the Bulls to go 11-5 during this stretch of games.

The Bulls record is now 33-25.

Lets move on to the Elite teams in the league that the Bulls have left in games. Here is how it follows.

2 Games against Miami
1 Game against Dallas
1 Game against Sacramento
2 Games against Detroit
1 Game against San Antonio
2 Game against Seattle

I think we go 2-7 down this stretch.

Our record is now 35-32.

Now lets proceed to the rest of the below average-average teams-above average in the league, that we are not fighting for a playoff spot against.

1 Game against Denver
2 Games against Houston
1 Game against Minnesota
3 Games against Toronto
2 Games against Cleveland
2 Games against Milwaukee
1 Game against Portland
1 Game against LA Clippers
1 Game against Memphis

I predict that we go 9-6 down this stretch of games.

Our total record is 44-38.

The Bulls were farfetched from making the playoffs, but now after breaking down the schedule, it looks much much much more likely that the Bulls will, and with a decent seeding also. There are a few reasons why this team is for real.

1. Chemistry. This team is full of chemistry, last year guys like Kirk Hinrich and Eddy Curry would just show up and play with each other, mostly avoiding each other, and not hanging out much. Jamal Crawford was Eddy Curry's best friend last year, and because of that Curry didn't hang with Hinrich as much. Now though this year though, Curry and Hinrich are laughing it up with each other, and this bond between these two, is important because it is the coveted point guard to big man star. This year Curry and Hinrich have a feel for each other. It is obvious on the court. Since the Bulls started winning Hinrich has been able to just pass the ball, and know that Eddy will get it. This has resulted in many alleyoops and monster dunks, great memories for Bulls fans. As a result, Eddy Curry is now number 6 in the league for dunks. Throw it down big man. Interesting thing about it, Lebron James who seems to be a dunking machine, well he has the same amount of dunks as Eddy. The next part of our chemistry is the veterans that have been brought in. Othello Harrington, Adrian Griffin, Eric Piatowski, and Frank Williams are great guys to have on the team. They will play quality ball when they are in the game, and when they rack up another DNP- Coaches Decision, they will not complain, no matter how good they were playing previously to the benching.

2. Confidence. Past Bulls teams have had no confidence, they are miserable, and hate the losing culture. Paxson and Skiles have put together a winning culture in this organization. Tyson Chandler and Eddy Curry are hangovers from the Krause era, but it is not like they don't remember how to win. Both state champions, and Mr. Basketball of 2001 in their states. Kirk Hinrich was in the national championship game, Ben Gordon is a national champion, Chris Duhon and Luol Deng were in the final 4 last year. He brought in veterans who knew how to win too.

3. Toughness. This team ain't backing down from nobody. When a team gets physical, past Bulls teams would just fall short from the win. Not this one. They are tough guys, Eddy Curry has slammed quite a few people on their asses this year. Tyson Chandler doesn't really do much toughness for his rebounders or defense, he is just htat damn talented that it comes so easy that it doesn't look like he is being tough when he is doing it. Ben Gordon and Kirk Hinrich are diving for loose balls. Andres Nocioni and Luol Deng are fighting in the trenches for rebounds. This is one tough team.

4. And the most important thing of all, defense. The Bulls are now the numbert one team in the league in opponents field goal percentage, as they passed up the San Antonio Spurs after last nights game against the Philidalphia 76ers. Eddy Curry is no longer a liability on defense. He is actually an above average defender now, not letting his guy get lots of easy shot, and changing penetrators shots. Luol Deng, Adrian Griffin, and Andres Nocioni are among the best wing defenders in the game. Kirk Hinrich and Chris Duhon both play really good defense. Ben Gordon even though many say he is a liability on defense, he is not, his determination beats the odds. And the main reason is the Bulls have one of the best defensive players in the league. He is a true best, Tyson Chandler. Throw it up and don't protect the ball right, its getting swatted. He gives the Bulls momentum with his plays. He blocks it big, going to make you embarrassed.

Although some may disagree with what I have to say about the Bulls at this point in time. But like most things, I get flamed at the moment in time, and in the end am right. I will be laughing for all those who doubted me, when the Bulls are in the playoffs come Mid-April.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

sloth said:


> no, they aren't part of the Bulls community. Its a decision about something in the community, therefore the community should be the one who votes.


I don't recall signing up for the "Bulls Community" either. Probably should VOID my vote, too...


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Wynn said:


> I don't recall signing up for the "Bulls Community" either. Probably should VOID my vote, too...


your part of it.

Theo is in the mavs community, rawse-grizz, and RP in the pacers.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

sloth said:


> *People Against Our Thread*
> 
> mizenkay, remlover, RP McMurphy, Sir Patchwork, Theo!, TomBoerwinkle#1, Wynn
> 
> ...


sloth...you can't void votes.You asked for vote, you are getting them


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Haha, I just found this right now. Mad funny. Go sloth.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

alas, the life of this sticky is done,
no more, triumph, no more fun,
grown men [and women] held hostage by the whims of a teen,
bestowing on him the powers of dreams,

but, now i act as play-ground bully,
take away your thread, willy-nilly,
no reperations you'll get from me,
you already have enough u-cash to go on a spending spree,

so thanks to sloth, for this wonderful thread,
an element of comedy, brought to the head,
we're all looking forward to the next one you buy,
but until then, good fight, good work, and good try!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

we've all enjoyed this thread.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

_it was fun while it lasted, little man!_

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

Now he's probably going to just keep bumping this until he can buy a new one. :wink:


----------

